# Ugh my training schedule is wrong



## NKG (Nov 19, 2022)

I got my training schedule and I had the HR expert fix it. Then I got home and realized it's still wrong. I need to work a rotating schedule to my other job. I know it's frowned upon to make too many changes in the 1st 90 days. Should I talk to my TL who I've never met? Does Target really care these days as long as you show up and work?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 19, 2022)

I would talk to the EtL of the department your in. Team leads have no control over schedules or availability.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 20, 2022)

At my store, TLs make the schedule.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 20, 2022)

Yetive said:


> At my store, TLs make the schedule.


I guess ASANTS at my store only ETL,S make schedules. Leaders at my store can’t even change schedule in computer. Leaders can ask you to come in early stay late etc. but, have to get ETL to change it in computer.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 20, 2022)

To the best of my understanding the only TL's with access to modify the schedule are Closing TL's.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 20, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> I guess ASANTS at my store only ETL,S make schedules. Leaders at my store can’t even change schedule in computer. Leaders can ask you to come in early stay late etc. but, have to get ETL to change it in computer.





Nauzhror said:


> To the best of my understanding the only TL's with access to modify the schedule are Closing TL's.


That is correct.  We either turn in a written schedule or just have someone sign in for us.


----------

